# HONG KONG | One Victoria | 110m x 2 | 32 fl x 2 | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/4


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/9


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Video with renderings and drone footage of the area :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/11

Ocean Imagineer Between 2 Typhoons by cesar harada, on Flickr

Ocean Imagineer, photographed by Lester &amp; Hlllian Siu by cesar harada, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/10

Lion Rock by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/13

Lion Rock by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/14

Kai Tak Cruise Terminal by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/26

Little and Large by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/28


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/10


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/11


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/18

Evening at Kwun Tong Promenade, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/23


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/30


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/7


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/11

Lion Rock by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/8


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/15


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/16


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/11


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/21

DSC_2513s by Marvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/24


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/27 (the unwrapped buildings)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/31


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
@hkskyline, @A Chicagoan, @Daniiif, can these small houses give place to more residential buildings?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> @hkskyline, @A Chicagoan, @Daniiif, can these small houses give place to more residential buildings?


That's Cha Kwo Ling village, and is slated for redevelopment. 









Cha Kwo Ling Redevelopment (茶果嶺)


Once-bustling Hakka village awaits news of change South China Morning Post Excerpt Dec 9, 2019 Ming Pao Wearing a grandfatherly smile, Yau So is always ready to tell visitors stories about his corner of the city - Cha Kwo Ling village, at the eastern end of Kowloon. The 74-year-old has...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/7


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/7


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/20


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/24


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Kai Tak dreams fizzle: Hong Kong’s massive ‘second CBD’ project slowed down by delays, changes to original plans *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Aug 29, 2022

When Alvin Ho placed a down payment for a HK$9 million (US$1.1 million) one-bedroom flat at the former Kai Tak airport site last year, he bought into the dream of living in a vibrant neighbourhood surrounded by greenery, fronting Hong Kong’s Victoria Harbour.

One Victoria, a three-block condominium project was completed this month, but the 36-year-old found his new home in the middle of a massive construction site, with no public transport.

“There is a lack of planning for such a huge site. It’s laughable,” he said.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...i-tak-dreams-fizzle-hong-kongs-massive-second


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/5


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/14


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/18


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

What is the construction in front? Will it be an expansion of the Childrens Hospital?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2mchris said:


> What is the construction in front? Will it be an expansion of the Childrens Hospital?


The green scaffolding site should be #4 and 5 on the new acute hospital plan : Introduction | Hospital Development And Improvement Projects


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

Thank you! A really huge project. 2025 to be completed seems to be quite ambitious.


----------

